# Newly Hired Auditor - What To Study/Learn?



## BooValu23 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello!

I was recently promoted to an auditor with my organization. Other than the OIG Work Plan, what other documents and/or books should I read to get up to speed on what is important in auditing for 2018? I would greatly appreciate any suggestions and advice. 

Thank you.


----------



## Colliemom (Feb 16, 2018)

Congratulations!  I was just promoted too.

I purchased the CPMA study guide last year during the Black Friday sale, just before I took the CPMA exam, and it contains a lot of great info.


----------



## LIZC4 (Feb 17, 2018)

*Cpma*

I am looking into taking my CPMA, if you no longer want the study guide, I can purchase it, I can not afford the 80.00 right now for a new one. If interested contact me..email Elizabethc4@ yahoo.com


----------



## kroemer4 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Focus Areas for Auditors*

A few ideas to get you going: 

CMS's Targeted Probe and Educate topics (check with your MAC)
Older OIG work plans as studies often turn into interest
New processes or services lines within your organization 
High medical decision making within any E/M coding set
Modifier 59; Modifier 50 w/ appropriate ICD-10 codes
Specificity of ICD-10 usage in general (i.e., unspecified codes)
CERT and ZPIC focused areas
Policy and procedure creation/approval within your organization
Business associate agreements
Medical director contract compliance


----------

